# PCR tests detecting covid19 (bird flu) in chickens



## John cycling (Mar 26, 2022)

The bogus PCR tests used on humans are also getting false positives on birds and other animals.
The poor falsely accused animals are then being killed, which continues to reduce the world food supply. <--
Chicken flu could kill more people than people flu, according to these "scientists." <--

Are you concerned about this?  Or, like me, will you just keep getting your food at the grocery store.


----------



## chic (Mar 26, 2022)

I'm done with panicking over any of this.


----------



## SeniorBen (Mar 26, 2022)

Personally, I haven't "panicked" over any covid news. I take precautions such as wearing a mask, social distancing, and getting vaccinated, but beyond that, I've lived my life somewhat normally during the past few years. I guess if I had "panicked" after each new alert, I'd be tired of it and resentful of the government for not being consistent in their recommendations. Sometimes they say to wear a mask; other times they don't mention it. Common sense tells me to wear a mask and get vaccinated as do epidemiologists and medical doctors, so that's what I do.


----------



## win231 (Mar 26, 2022)

I'm not going to ruffle my feathers over it.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Apr 7, 2022)

What genius thought, “Hey, let’s start testing chickens for Covid.”


----------



## Bellbird (Apr 7, 2022)

Birds and animals are all prone to certain diseases, we were educated about that when a kid. Thats one of the reasons why you don't let them lick your face and you dont put your face up to them.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 12, 2022)

CarolfromTX said:


> What genius thought, “Hey, let’s start testing chickens for Covid.”


And don't you wonder why they tested the other animals (not pets or zoo animals) that were found to be infected with COVID? This is from Flipboard and I have seen news reports about the tiger, house pets and another animal (forgot which) that is not listed here:
_"While we focus on the coronavirus' impact on humans, the reality is that COVID-19 can infect animals also. There have been reports of deer, hippos, lions, tigers, and even cats and dogs testing positive for the virus. Here's what you need to know about these infections, what scientists think could happen, and advice from the CDC for pet owners, veterinarians and others who handle animals."_

This is excerpt is from CDC's website:
_"Recent experimental research shows that many mammals, including cats, dogs, bank voles, ferrets, fruit bats, hamsters, mink, pigs, rabbits, racoon dogs, tree shrews, and white-tailed deer can be infected with the virus. Cats, ferrets, fruit bats, hamsters, racoon dogs, and white-tailed deer can also spread the infection to other animals of the same species in laboratory settings.

A number of studies have investigated non-human primates as models for human infection. Rhesus macaques, cynomolgus macaques, baboons, grivets, and common marmosets can become infected with SARS-CoV-2 and become sick in a laboratory setting. There is some evidence suggesting that laboratory mice, which could not be infected with original strains of SARS-CoV-2, can be infected with new virus variants.

*Chickens and ducks do not seem to become infected or spread the infection based on results from studies."*_
https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/daily-life-coping/animals.html




This is from the CDC website:


----------



## win231 (Apr 12, 2022)

I spoke to Colonel Sanders, himself (from beyond).

He said,_ "Every piece of my fried chicken has tested negative for Covid, but has tested positive for a secret blend of 15 herbs & spices."_


----------



## Don M. (Apr 12, 2022)

We live in an area with huge poultry farms, and a large Tyson processing plant about 40 miles away.  In recent weeks, the constant flow from these poultry farms, to the Tyson processing plant has decreased substantially....as the farms are having to 'cull' their herds.  According to the latest news, over 23 million chickens have been put down, due to this Avian Flu.  This has happened before, and will probably happen again.  

This "shortage" is already showing up at the grocery stores.  The prices for eggs, in our area, has almost doubled, from a few months ago, and similar increases are appearing for raw chicken.


----------



## chic (Apr 12, 2022)

Don M. said:


> We live in an area with huge poultry farms, and a large Tyson processing plant about 40 miles away.  In recent weeks, the constant flow from these poultry farms, to the Tyson processing plant has decreased substantially....as the farms are having to 'cull' their herds.  According to the latest news, over 23 million chickens have been put down, due to this Avian Flu.  This has happened before, and will probably happen again.
> 
> This "shortage" is already showing up at the grocery stores.  The prices for eggs, in our area, has almost doubled, from a few months ago, and similar increases are appearing for raw chicken.


Yup. I'm paying way more for chicken now.


----------



## Becky1951 (Apr 12, 2022)

Chicken has been the only affordable meat lately. Now all of a sudden, bird flu. Excuse me for being suspicious of this. I think they, who ever they are???? Are just wanting to jack the price up.


----------



## win231 (Apr 12, 2022)

Becky1951 said:


> Chicken has been the only affordable meat lately. Now all of a sudden, bird flu. Excuse me for being suspicious of this. I think they, who ever they are???? Are just wanting to jack the price up.


_"We don't sell any chicken until it has undergone rigorous testing & is Covid free.  We understand your concerns at the $1,200.00/lb price, but isn't your life worth it?"_


----------



## chic (Apr 12, 2022)

win231 said:


> _"We don't sell any chicken until it has undergone rigorous testing & is Covid free.  We understand your concerns at the $1,200.00/lb price, but isn't your life worth it?"_


I'll take my chances.


----------

